# UV and Plastics



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's an article concerning UV plastics that I found over at the on-line _Field & Stream_ site. I figured that my color selection of plastics/lures has been a personal problem I have, but still this article makes me think it's the fish and not me, lol. :roll: 

Field & Stream


----------



## russ010 (Oct 4, 2009)

I bought some of those lures a while back... lizards, finesse worms and sweet beavers. I tried them at a one of the local lakes VERY hard one day... didn't get a bite. put the exact same lure from zoom on and immediately started catching fish.

when someone can get into a bass's body and can actually look through their eyes, then I'll believe all the hype. But I've put blacklights on live shiners and they don't "glow in the dark"... neither do live crawfish.

It's not worth the $6 per 2 baits... better than the $11 per 2 that I spent a couple months ago though


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2009)

> ...when someone can get into a bass's body and can actually look through their eyes, then I'll believe all the hype...




Concur on that. I don't use the lures discussed in the article, just posting for information-sake. :wink: . I'll stick with my Tiki Sticks, Shakit worms, and Rage Tail Craws.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 5, 2009)

you need to add something new to your arsenal... 5" Yamamoto Double Tail Hula Grubs - and put them on a Spot Stalker Bass jig.... one of my #1 goto baits. It's a spider jig and it's amazing that not too many people use them (atleast where I fish)


----------



## Zum (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to give jig fishing a bettter shot.
I don't believe anyone uses a pig an jig around here,can't even buy them in the stores(locally).I used to fish tournaments,average 30 boats and no one was using a jig an pig.Fall should be a good time for a try,now if I can convince myself to only take some jigs without any other lures...


----------



## russ010 (Oct 5, 2009)

I seldom use actual jigs... I use a jig head (just a weighted hook) and that yamamoto hula grub... I'll take a pic tonight. Believe me - you'll love it when the fish hit it. And my biggest fish, well the one I won the Tinboats tournament with back in July was off of this lure.

These are really good during and after a full moon in the summer months, but I use them year round. Here in GA, the crawfish hatch during the summer months right after a full moon. You wouldn't believe how many crawfish I had spit out in my livewell after fishing night tournaments.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2009)

russ010 said:


> You wouldn't believe how many crawfish I had spit out in my livewell



Russ - you are probably spitting them in your live well because you need to cook them crawdads before you eat them


i am just saying. . . . . .


----------



## russ010 (Oct 5, 2009)

cook them?? I like them bad boys fresh! They're not fun to eat if you don't feel their long antenna wiggling in your mouth as they go down your throat.

Hmmm.. now that I think about it - I wonder if they are what caused my kidney stones (which haven't passed yet....) :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 5, 2009)

I started using jigs off & on this season, and like them quite a bit. The 5lb 5oz bass I caught August 1st was on a 1/4oz hand-tied jig with a black trailer. Lots of fun! 8)


----------



## poolie (Oct 5, 2009)

My biggest fish this year (so far...) came off a jig. More and more they are becoming my 'other' worm.

Russ, hope you get a chance to show us the jig-head grub thingy


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 7, 2009)

Russ, do you slow fish them on the bottom like you would a jig?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 7, 2009)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Russ, do you slow fish them on the bottom like you would a jig?



yea.. just like a jig. I throw them out, let them fall in place while letting line out of my spool. I then let it sit there anywhere from 30sec to 2 min.. just depends on how the fish react. Then I'll bounce them 3 times and let them sit. Sometimes I'll stroke it by holding my rod at the 3pm position, and hit the rod right infront of the reel with my other hand real hard making the bait bounce straight up, then let it sit for a while again.

I change up my retrieves pretty often just so I can figure out what gets bit the best. Most times they get hit while they are falling, or right after the first move once they've been sitting on the floor for a little bit.

Depending on the color (99% of the time I'm using Green Pumpkin) I'll swim them right under the surface of the water... but a lot of the depths of water that I'm using them in is 8-15'... my biggest came out of this depth back in July. When I can find a ledge, I'll drag instead of hop so that when it falls off the ledge I feel it and can let it free spool again straight down. That's my main ticket for getting the most bites. Most people don't let them free fall, they let them fall in a parabolic fall losing 40-50% of the strike zone depending on how far you can cast


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 8, 2009)

Russ - Thanks for the tips. I heard these were good baits and even bought some, but haven't had a bite yet. Now I have a method and plan!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Russ. I picked up a couple of jigs in the late summer (jig n pig style). I'll have to check this one out.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 8, 2009)

You can use the jig-n-pig pretty much the same way.. .but I only like to use the big profile starting in November when the water starts getting colder. I like the big profile jig-n-pig because it looks like a big tasty meal that's not moving very fast - and the Largemouth bass is the biggest bear of fresh water when it comes time to start hibernating - they are the laziest fish...


----------

